# Early chick



## Sarah and the kids (May 20, 2021)

So I noticed that one of my eggs was cheeping yesterday (day 18) as I moved the eggs off the turner and increased humidity. I candled all eggs and they looked good. 
well today cheepy hatched.She/he clearly didn’t get the memo that hatching is supposed to be on Saturday (in 2 days time). So......can he hang on in the incubator for the others to hatch? Is it normal to have one rebel chick turn up early? Could this mean anything bad for the other (still silent) eggs?
This is our first hatch so any help much appreciated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, usually one of two things have happened when you have one hatch so early. The egg was already beginning to incubate before being put in the incubator.

Or your temps are running high. If you're not seeing activity from the other eggs I'd think the first possibility happened.

Yes, you can leave it in there. Some think it encourages the unhatched to get with the program and hatch. It might keep the single from becoming too stressed about being alone.


----------



## Sarah and the kids (May 20, 2021)

Thanks. It’s hard to tell. 
this egg was bought from a neighbour and so I’m not exactly sure how old it was when it went in the incubator. 
but....my thermostat is wonky. I’ve been using three. To try and get a good average. So temps could also be high. Or low.


----------



## Sarah and the kids (May 20, 2021)

If I was running high temps are the others doomed? 
it is possible that it’s been high the whole time. 
I thought we were ok as candling has been about what you’d expect (looking at photos etc)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, you're not doomed. It just means they would hatch a day earlier than normal. But you're not hearing or seeing any activity from the remaining eggs so I'm thinking that one was already being incubated, either by high ambient heat or hens laying in the nest getting the egg started.


----------



## Sarah and the kids (May 20, 2021)

Hello
Another question!
We have a second egg pipping. But chick 1 has crashed into it and it’s rolled so that the hole is on the top. Should we leave it? Or roll it back?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Sarah and the kids said:


> Hello
> Another question!
> We have a second egg pipping. But chick 1 has crashed into it and it’s rolled so that the hole is on the top. Should we leave it? Or roll it back?


*No. It doesn't matter so leave it. Chicks should be removed from the incubator in 24 hours after hatching. Try to leave your incubator closed. Whenever it's opened the temperature and humidity changes during a critical time when it's important that the egg's environment not change for a successful hatch.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Goody, the single is soon to have a roommate.


----------



## Sarah and the kids (May 20, 2021)

Me again!
So chick1 has been hatched for over 48 hours
Chick 2 over 24 hours. 
both fluffy and very active and noisy. 
three other eggs have popped but no noticeable progress today. 
can I take the 2 chicks out? Will I doom the others? 
Is it possible to increase the humidity to mitigate a drop when I open the incubator. 
should I just leave them alone.
Clearly a first time chick mum!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope, go ahead and take them out. Have a waterer and food setup for them. You might have to show it to them. I usually just used my finger to make the water and food move. It would be enough that their curiosity had them checking it out.

Nope, you won't hurt the others. The lid won't be open so long it will affect them.

Congrats, things are looking good.


----------

